# PC Has started randomly shutting off?



## omfgkevin (May 15, 2020)

It's only been happening recently, and I'm not sure if it's a hardware or software issue, but while I'm gaming or doing w/e my PC will randomly just shut off (the light on my PC still stays on, before it reboots again).

I'm not entirely sure what the issue is at all? What would cause it to just randomly shut off?

Also as another question, I have mistakenly left in another SSD while installing windows (This was ages ago though) so I am wondering if it's possible installing stuff on the other ssd could cause issues with the PC to turn off? (They are both 1TB SSDS).


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2020)

Most likely a Hardware issue.
Run the built in Windows memory diagnostic, or Memtest one stick of Ram at a time.
If they are fine, check your hard drive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2020)

Hard to diagnose without knowing what sort of hardware youre running. We're not fortune tellers here.


----------



## omfgkevin (May 17, 2020)

This is my PC rn and going to go run the mem diagnostic as well.

This is my PC
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 3.8 GHz 6-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition 57.3 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus PRIME X570-P ATX AM4 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws V 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3600 Memory
Storage: Crucial M500 960 GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1 TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: MSI Radeon RX 5700 8 GB Evoke OC Video Card
Case: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair RMx (2018) 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply

The mem diagnostic returned no errors.

I was thinking it might be the PSU (though I'm not familiar with it) it makes a clicking sound on boot/shutdown which I read was normal, but after it shuts down, the clicking sound happens like maybe a couple of minutes later?

Or could it be that one of the parts just overheated so it shuts off? I am runing HWImonitor and it is logging my temps now (started logging after yesterdays random shutoff) and so far temps for GPU and CPU seem ok (gpu sitting at around 75 celsius while heavy gaming and the CPU is always around 45 or below.)


----------



## Hyderz (May 17, 2020)

a few other things as well, are your bios and drivers up to date?
got any pics of your pc case fan configuration?
have you heard any weird sounds from your pc? 

pc shutting off possibly power supply faulty, would you have a another psu to try?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2020)

Go into your bios and look for a setting called 'overvoltage protection' and see if its enabled or not. If its enabled then disable it and try some games.

Sometimes that feature can be more of a menace since the sudden spike in voltage when gaming can trigger it.

-- This is just a shot in the dark though. If you disable it then it still shuts down when gaming then it could be something else. I suggest checking your thermals and reseating your CPU cooler.

::EDIT::

also - is your CPU overclocked at all?? The Hyper 212 is serviceable for that CPU but thats about it. It should keep temps within safety limits for stock clocks but thats about it. Its a good cooler but your CPU is pushing the limits of what it can comfortably handle.


----------



## omfgkevin (May 17, 2020)

Am checking my thermals rn (tracking via hwi csv file) and it seems ok so far, hasn't shut off randomly today yet for some reason.

I would sometimes (not sure if I just hit it with a cord nearby as my headset cord is neat the pc) but it makes a loud click sound that is similar to the click sound when it boots/shuts down, but this happens very very rarely. Bios and drivers are up to date and I do no overclocking (unless overclocking ram counts? I use the default D.O.C.P config that puts the ram at 3600 speed, does that count?)

This is my fan config from the side, from my PC the fan config looks like


Exhaust
1 240 from the trop
1 120 at the back (so the air pushing from the CPU fan goes to that one)

intake
1 front 240
cpu fan
psu (fan facing the ground)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2020)

Ive spotted your problem already...






youve got the 8 pin plugged in but not the 6 pin pci-ex power cable.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 17, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive spotted your problem already...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ this


----------



## Hyderz (May 17, 2020)

id take those hard drive trays out for some nicer air flow


----------



## spectatorx (May 17, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive spotted your problem already...
> 
> ...
> 
> youve got the 8 pin plugged in but not the 6 pin pci-ex power cable.


That makes me wonder, shouldn't vbios or bios prevent a pc booting any further while POST in such situation? I remember, in ancient times of my hd3850 when i didn't plug to gpu pci-e power cable the only thing i saw was a red text message warning about video card power cable not being plugged in. I think out of curiosity i will check later how it goes with one cable on my sapphire rx580


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> That makes me wonder, shouldn't vbios or bios prevent a pc booting any further while POST in such situation? I remember, in ancient times of my hd3850 when i didn't plug to gpu pci-e power cable the only thing i saw was a red text message warning about video card power cable not being plugged in. I think out of curiosity i will check later how it goes with one cable on my sapphire rx580



I think thats the case if no cables are plugged in. The card was still getting power. Just not enough without the additional connection.


----------



## omfgkevin (May 18, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive spotted your problem already...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: I'm actually not sure what you mean by 6 pin pci-ex power cable. Do you mean to plug into the GPU? This evoke 5700 only has a 8 pin slot and no 6 pin


----------



## thesmokingman (May 18, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Go into your bios and look for a setting called 'overvoltage protection' and see if its enabled or not. If its enabled then disable it and try some games.
> 
> Sometimes that feature can be more of a menace since the sudden spike in voltage when gaming can trigger it.



DO NOT DO THIS! OVP is there to keep your cpu from frying. Accidentally input a larger voltage offset, fried unless you have OVP on. Whatever your problem is it is MOST likely not related to OVP.



omfgkevin said:


> It's only been happening recently, and I'm not sure if it's a hardware or software issue, but while I'm gaming or doing w/e my PC will randomly just shut off (the light on my PC still stays on, before it reboots again).



So random idle rebooting then? This is actually a common occurrence and is usually power related. First make sure everything is plugged in nice and tight. 

How old is this system btw? Just built recently? You might check this thread below as it's got others with similar symptoms and in most cases it came down to settings.






						Ryzen 3700X Random Reboots, No Event Logs, Replaced Everything Except CPU
					

I have a brand new build (Specs Below) that is playing up. Initially, everything was great, after about 10 days things started going wrong.. I get random reboots with no warning, No event logs at all just Kernal Power / Unexpected Shutdown. Everything inside the PC has been replaced for testing...




					community.amd.com


----------



## omfgkevin (May 18, 2020)

Its a recent PC (like january) and I feel like it might be overheating issues? I opened my window now and so far haven't had a shutdown/reboot for the last 2 days. Could it be just shutting down cause it's too hot? 

Also not idle rebooting, more like I'm in game/playing etc, then it just shuts off (the power light stays on though, then it restarts)


----------



## thesmokingman (May 18, 2020)

omfgkevin said:


> Its a recent PC (like january) and I feel like it might be overheating issues? I opened my window now and so far haven't had a shutdown/reboot for the last 2 days. Could it be just shutting down cause it's too hot?
> 
> Also not idle rebooting, more like I'm in game/playing etc, then it just shuts off (the power light stays on though, then it restarts)



If it was overheating then the chip would throttle hard. Shutdowns under load are a telltale power issue.


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> DO NOT DO THIS! OVP is there to keep your cpu from frying. Accidentally input a larger voltage offset, fried unless you have OVP on. Whatever your problem is it is MOST likely not related to OVP.
> 
> So random idle rebooting then? This is actually a common occurrence and is usually power related. First make sure everything is plugged in nice and tight.


Asus OVP has a history of being too sensitive and triggering even when voltage is safe.
I'd suggest also turning it off in Bios at least for a trial period.


----------



## Countryside (May 18, 2020)

Your problem sounds like a power issue check all your power cables.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> DO NOT DO THIS! OVP is there to keep your cpu from frying. Accidentally input a larger voltage offset, fried unless you have OVP on. Whatever your problem is it is MOST likely not related to OVP




I haven't had OVP on since my 2500k days. Apart from my X79 board dying of old age after about 6 years of service. every machine that I've built for myself and others have continued to live to a grand old age without burning the house down. It's just how I roll.


----------



## Chomiq (May 18, 2020)

Have you checked the wiring? Maybe some loose cable is shorting with case's side panel when it's on.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2020)

omfgkevin said:


> EDIT: I'm actually not sure what you mean by 6 pin pci-ex power cable. Do you mean to plug into the GPU? This evoke 5700 only has a 8 pin slot and no 6 pin



So you have a fake ?, or did they change the the design as their site still says 1x8 1x6 pin connector.











						Radeon RX 5700 EVOKE GP OC
					

With the classy color champagne design,the MSI Radeon RX 5700 EVOKE GP OC is perfect for creators and gamers who are looking for something different. The Dual-fan thermal design uses award winning TORX Fan 3.0 to provide more concentrated airflow




					us.msi.com
				




A so like others have said your HDD's might be overheating,  you could try using Hard Disk Sentinel and see what temps they are getting too, i believe max lifetime temps are blocked unless you pay for it how ever if you keep your eye on them before it shuts down..


----------



## omfgkevin (May 18, 2020)

I've been using HWIMonitor as mentioend to check the temps of the SSDs and they seem to be okay? Says 32 and 27 C respectively

Also my model is the original EVOKE OC (https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/Radeon-RX-5700-EVOKE-OC/Specification), the GP is the revised version with 2 power connectors (which seems like a big change?) and better thermal pads iirc. I've read MSI will swap the old model for the revised so I have sent them a support ticket too. Going to fiddle with the cables for now and see if anything is loose too.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2020)

Sounds a little crazy to have a 5700 with only one connector, and on top of that t's supposed to be a OC model on top of that.  Personally i think they should be replacing that.

I hope they do sounds like a foolish design to begin with.


----------



## omfgkevin (May 18, 2020)

Yeah the GP is the updated version, that adds the extra 6 pin + better thermal pads, so maybe MSI will help me with that part (though with the virus going about sending/receiving stuff is quite a pain). Not sure if maybe because this is the OG 5700 that it could be getting too hot and shutting off? My temps on high load read like this

GPU TEMP 75C
Memory Junction? 82C
VR VDDC 65C
Hot Spot 95C

Not sure what the middle 2 are but are any of them concerning?

This is running Mount and Blade 2 Bannerlord.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 18, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I haven't had OVP on since my 2500k days. Apart from my X79 board dying of old age after about 6 years of service. every machine that I've built for myself and others have continued to live to a grand old age without burning the house down. It's just how I roll.





Caring1 said:


> Asus OVP has a history of being too sensitive and triggering even when voltage is safe.
> I'd suggest also turning it off in Bios at least for a trial period.



I've never seen an instance of this. OVP and Surge protection is there as a last step protection and as far as that goes there is only so much a MB can do when the PSU explodes. I've never seen an instance of this nor any verified facts or articles etc. I have read of cases of ppl blaming random shutdowns on this only to come to the realization it was the psu.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> I've never seen an instance of this.



So just because you havent personally seen or experienced it means that those who have are automatically in the wrong for sharing their experience and opinion of it and shouldnt be taken seriously?

Ive never had a power supply just '_explode_' albeit some people like to exaggerate about stuff exploding but its just a small hiss, bang or a pop then things stops working.

To quote your own words _"I've never seen an instance of this nor any verified facts or articles etc. "_

OVP being pretty sensitive has been documented for years now. While the problem isnt super wide spread and effects every single motherboard that rolls off the production line, the possibility of it causing a problem still exists however small the likelyhood is.

sometimes its the simplest or smallest of things that stop things running properly.

If you have a good quality power supply which the OP does have then there is nothing to worry about.

But of course feel free to discredit the shared opinions of others that dont fall in line with your own.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2020)

omfgkevin said:


> Yeah the GP is the updated version, that adds the extra 6 pin + better thermal pads, so maybe MSI will help me with that part (though with the virus going about sending/receiving stuff is quite a pain). Not sure if maybe because this is the OG 5700 that it could be getting too hot and shutting off? My temps on high load read like this
> 
> GPU TEMP 75C
> Memory Junction? 82C
> ...



GPU-Z is your friend, use it to log the temps, or even use HWinfo64 + RivaTuner to log keep a eye on the in game.

What's 95c ?, although it sounds way to hot what ever it is.

You could try takiing the side of the case off and use a one of those 20-24 inch fans  at full speed pointing in side and see if the problem goes away or not.


----------



## omfgkevin (May 18, 2020)

Seems to be a standard temp for the hotspot (AMD seems to say it can go up to 110 and be fine). So far been 3 days without it rebooting again, so I guess it is a cooling issue as my PC does run kinda hot. Will have to see with longer testing. I've been logging tempts with HWinfo.


----------



## omfgkevin (May 20, 2020)

Okay so uh, it seems my PC hasn't shut down in the last half of the week, and I'm kind of confused. It really seems like it is a heating issue then, and I will probably have to do a RMA with MSI to get the new revised GPU that has improved thermal pads and an additional 6 pin connection (which seems like a big deal tbh). Though the estimated time is around 1 month so that kind of sucks.


----------



## Parn (May 21, 2020)

You could always run some graphics torture tests like Furmarks to ensure the overheating issue has been resolved.


----------

